# 5c Collet Tube (hand Wheel)



## CPL_Guimonster (Jun 1, 2016)

I am searching for a handwheel 5c tube for my 11" Logan. My 920 has the spindle protector and nose adapter. My question is are the ebay hand tubes for 5c universal or is it better to get the Logan Actuator kit?


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 2, 2016)

If it where me I would make it on the lathe.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 3, 2016)

WRT the ones on eBay, I have no experience with them.  If the threads inside the draw tube properly fit 5C collets, then the only question is length.  If too long, you can cut it off.  If too short, you may be able to shorten the spacer/thrust bearing.  As a rule of thumb, the proper length is when with between 1/2 and 2/3 of the threads engaged, a collet is tight on a work piece of the matching nominal diameter.

As a side note, never use a handwheel type draw tube or draw bar that has been adjusted for length by sliding the hand wheel up the tube or bar, leaving part of it sticking out.  Sooner or later, you will forget and hurt your left hand by trying to hit the wheel to release the collet.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey let me know how you make out iv got most of the uthings to make mine. I too have a logan 11". As soon as my storage cont gets here ill be trying to get the shop up and running been waiting for many years for more room.


----------



## CPL_Guimonster (Jun 7, 2016)

I lost an auction for royal hand closer 5c.(Removed from 11" logan).
I have the Logan Actuator part numbers and get it so no fit issues.


----------

